# Clio 182 Trophy #321



## gally (May 25, 2008)

After changing my V6 TT for the Trophy I was desperate to get it detailed. I simply love Red cars, as rewarding as Black without the drawbacks!

The plan was to do a write up but the picture with the other camera are that bad I can't use them. Apologies chaps. Look out for my correction one in the spring/summer with some Cquartz protection.

Full decon, Tardis, Iron X, Zaino Clay with VP Citrus Bling Clay Lube. People really still underestimate this stage. The colour of the car transformed after the decon stage before any polishing whatsoever.

Paintwork polished via DA with AF Tripple and 3M yellow, to brighten it up a bit, forgot my bloody Hex pads, they work so well with the DA.

Zaino Z5 layer, Z6 wipedown, waxed with my own Hybrid wax and a final wipe down with Vics QD (Such an impressive product).

Plastics all done with C4 (Thanks JD) Glass with 3 layers of G1. Tyres as ever megs endurance.

Fitted new number plate lamp, new 197 style rear badge and refitted newly painted roof rails and handles, they make such a difference. 2 things possibly letting the car down, wheels and the front bumper needs some attention but what a solid car!

Just some afters mostly crap same angle nonsense  ... comments and criticism always welcome...


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Stunning mate..really fancy one on these but it's hard to find a decent one these days.
Edd


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Super clarity there!!


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Did you sell the Puma.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Sadly about a year ago mate. I hate to think about it. It was the "right" time to sell it value wise with the miles it was on. Although condition wise it was the best on the market at that time... but I will have another. 

Nothing can replicate what I felt in the Frp sadly. It's just a shame Ford are **** and can't seal a car right, add into that the parts issues and age of the car it was hard to keep it as a proper daily. 

The Trophy however is like a modern version and it's a stunning capable little car. 

Thanks for the comments chaps! Much appreciated.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks fab. You can't beat a gorgeously detailed red car 👍


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Stunning car, enjoy


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looks superb Kev, despite what Craig says! :lol:

Great wee cars and I'm sure you'll get a lot of pleasure from getting the best from the red paint - enjoy! :buffer:

I look forward to seeing it some time. :driver:

Alan W


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Becksy:thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice looking Clio, very Red


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunning :argie:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning!

I so nearly bought one if these but went for a standard 182 with Recaro and cup options instead. I done a bit off a large milage and was concerned about the ride. I loved my 182, just wished it had been a little lighter on petrol and I wouldn't of had to sell it


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Always miss mine and remember it forever! Took me to the Ring' and back!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

PS I have some of the original 'Speedline corse' stickers that the wheels came with on the original car that I never re-fitted to mine if you want them I have 8. 2 stickers per wheel they came with. 

If you want them just give me a shout. 

And get some decent tyres on the car as I'm sure you will do and it's perfect!! PE2's if you could source some from anywhere failing that PS3's


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Brillant finish:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks good Gally,

I've just had the 182 Cup serviced by Mick @ Diamond, and a customer who dropped in wanted to buy it off me !

To be fair, I know a lot of people knock the paint finish of Renaults and so forth, but when you look after them, they dont half remain looking good for a long time.
Mine was 8 yr old last Monday!

Trophy looks amazing mate, particularly the wheels!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Excellent work Gally. On my old one it was the roof rails and door handles that went pink. Let the car down so badly


----------



## Kev_p_91 (Dec 29, 2012)

Lovely car! Love the finish on the red too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

meh... it's still not corrected   

looks good becksy, but all that tripple, z5 and wax is hiding some of that scary mess it was haha.. get it done proper son!

does look good though, handles really needed painting :thumb: good job.

for anyone who is interested to see how it looked before.. give me a moment to upload a photo lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just a camera phone pic that kev txt to andy who sent onto me lol


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Brilliant. Looks so good. 

I used to own #488 and so tempted to buy another a low mileage car.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> meh... it's still not corrected
> 
> looks good becksy, but all that tripple, z5 and wax is hiding some of that scary mess it was haha.. get it done proper son!
> 
> ...


:lol: It's all your fault! Just because you're the best babysitter in the world! We'll go for Cquartz once we correct it in the spring/summer. It'll keep ,me happy for now!



jamie crookston said:


> Excellent work Gally. On my old one it was the roof rails and door handles that went pink. Let the car down so badly


Cheers mate, hopefully catch up at some meets!



moono16v said:


> PS I have some of the original 'Speedline corse' stickers that the wheels came with on the original car that I never re-fitted to mine if you want them I have 8. 2 stickers per wheel they came with.
> 
> If you want them just give me a shout.
> 
> And get some decent tyres on the car as I'm sure you will do and it's perfect!! PE2's if you could source some from anywhere failing that PS3's


The Yokos were actually fitted as it was going on track, they are an outstanding dry tyre, you can see by the tread. Just maybe wouldn't enjoy snow so much!

Work great in the wet, only average performance I feel is damp conditions but i'm not actually a quick driver which is funny considering my last 3 cars.

Thanks for the offer chap, i'm looking into swapping for some 2118s, haven't totally decided what i'm doing yet wheel wise.



Alan W said:


> That looks superb Kev, despite what Craig says! :lol:
> 
> Great wee cars and I'm sure you'll get a lot of pleasure from getting the best from the red paint - enjoy! :buffer:
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Alan for the kind comments. So nice to see you posting again and hope you're well. I'll definitely pop through your way for a catch up. Nights are at least starting to stretch!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gally said:


> :lol: It's all your fault! Just because you're the best babysitter in the world! We'll go for Cquartz once we correct it in the spring/summer. It'll keep ,me happy for now!


If carlsberg made babysitters.... :lol:

may weekends look rather busy, sometime end of march?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! March is full! End of April possibly!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats miles away!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Lols! March is full! End of April possibly!





CraigQQ said:


> thats miles away!


Christmas was only a few weeks ago and now it's March! :doublesho Just wait 'till you're my age and the weeks and months fly by with increasing rapidity! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love these cars and ultra red is a gorgeous colour if a little hard to correct. Great pics as well.


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks amazing 

Found mine looked like a new car after decontaminating stage too.


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Great result on an awesome little car!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Love these cars and ultra red is a gorgeous colour if a little hard to correct. Great pics as well.


I'm sure the trophys came in capsicum red Dave. I may be wrong on that. Gally will be able to confirm that for me.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments chaps.

It is indeed Capsicum. Ultra Red is 197/200, Megane and the new style Twingo. UR is probably a deeper Red, Capsicum goes light/Orangey in some light. UR stays Red.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking good my man. An interesting thread to read. Keep up the good work and I will be looking to more.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

gally said:


> Thanks again for the comments chaps.
> 
> It is indeed Capsicum. Ultra Red is 197/200, Megane and the new style Twingo. UR is probably a deeper Red, Capsicum goes light/Orangey in some light. UR stays Red.


Wrong. Twingo is Capsicum...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

maggi133 said:


> Wrong. Twingo is Capsicum...


Old Twingo is, new one like Dawn's I believe is Ultra Red.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

According to Renault, still capsicum. Not that anyone cares, the new facelift is a bigger sales flop than the superior prefacelift


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

What an abortion of a car.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

I reckon Renault have gone the wrong way recently with things like the facelift of the twingo. It was much better to begin with and I don't think the new clio RS will go down so well


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I did think that about the 200 at first bit it's grown on me. I think the bonnet line on the EDC is too high due to regs etc which makes it all look too awkward. Maybe it'll grow on me too?

I definitely think the prefacelift 133 is the better looking, and better bargain as it came in proper cup spec too. 

Clio 2 and megane 2 appear to be the peak of Renault design in recent years. Or in any time actually. French chic that people actually liked, reasonably safe and drivers cars.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Not bad wee sacks!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ali said:


> Not bad wee sacks!


First it was Becks, now Wee Sacks :doublesho, I wonder what's next! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Gib172 (Apr 5, 2007)

Love it! :thumb:

Reminds me of mine I owned a couple of years ago.


IMG_3856 by Richard_Gibson, on Flickr

IMG_3827 by Richard_Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again chaps. Puts mine's to shame Gib!

Some fresh shots...


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks great Gally. I seen it parked up as I was walking home the other day


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

beautifull car


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well I took a deposit on this on Saturday to sell (with profit of course) I'm afraid it just doesn't have a Blue Oval on the front. :lol:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

oh dear


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

fantastic results. Love the colour. The depth and shine is unreal :argie:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

oh no! renaultsport are really the benchmark for the hot hatches 

but ok fords are also fun


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice


----------



## wrightyrs (Mar 25, 2011)

Reminds me of 237/500 that I had the pleasure of owning.
What a great car,fondly remembered.

Looks great.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Ooh I like ver much


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well tonight i'll pay a deposit on another Frp. I'll be less nervous once it's all done and dusted! Very excited!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Beautiful car.

I once owned #488










Really looking to get back into one someday but the more I look the more I see examples that have been ruined.

I'm sure there are still a few great examples like this out there, so when the time comes to have another then I will find one.


----------

